# FAUNA is crafting a DARK COSMOS CROWN DIY recipe [update: she is still crafting]



## itsbea (Apr 21, 2020)

Come on over! Fauna is crafting a dark cosmos crown diy recipe!!

Her house will be straight up from the plaza, 2nd house to your left in brown!

If you would like to tip, please feel free to plant any hybrid flower anywhere on my island. No tips required thx 

Will take in groups of 4! 

If you read this, please type “crown” somewhere in your post to queue up. Thanks!


----------



## juneun (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to come over and would be happy to tip with hybrids! crown


----------



## Huggles (Apr 21, 2020)

Crown would be cool to drop by


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love the crown <3


----------



## minnue (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come~ crown c:


----------



## Aeris (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to stop by for the crown. =) I can bring a blue rose.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Can I please come? Thanks so much!


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 21, 2020)

would love to get the crown diy please 

edit: going offline but thanks!


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 21, 2020)

Crown! Would love to stop by.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to stop by for the crown if you're still available!


----------



## Ginko_ (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Would love to stop by for the crown diy!


----------



## itsbea (Apr 21, 2020)

Fauna still crafting


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 21, 2020)

If there's still a crown being made, I'd like to come over!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 21, 2020)

i would love to visit for a crown! i can bring a pink cosmo


----------



## itsbea (Apr 21, 2020)

Last call before I close gates


----------



## mikah4792 (Apr 21, 2020)

i’d love to visit for a crown!


----------



## londonxing (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please join quickly for the crown?


----------



## gibss051 (Apr 21, 2020)

Interested if she's still crafting!


----------



## itsbea (Apr 21, 2020)

Messaged y’all


----------



## worfmaster (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come over for the crown.


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come get the crown DIY!


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 21, 2020)

id like to visit for the diy, please!


----------



## adrian.cstr (Apr 21, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## itsbea (Apr 22, 2020)

Pmd y’all  she’s still crafting!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 22, 2020)

i'd like to visit! Crown


----------



## Savato (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to join for the crown


----------



## armored_raven (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love to visit if she's still crafting! I'd be happy to tip


----------



## mecharissa (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love this crown if she's still crafting! Thanks


----------



## Anson (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi i'd love to come if it's still going on! Crown  Can plant a hybrid.


----------



## calpiico (Apr 22, 2020)

I would like to come! 
Crown


----------



## itsbea (Apr 22, 2020)

Closing shortly! Thank you for all who came and all who tipped!


----------

